# Bayley and Holly's Winter Wardrobe



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just thought you might like to see Holly and Bayley in their new, waterproof coats, ready for winter!!!!! As you can see, they don't seem overly impressed!!!

The lady who makes these coats is a member on here, but we can't remember her name, sorry!!

This should keep them mostly clean, though we are now looking for doggy wellies!! 

http://s1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc390/scallywag1961/?action=view&current=IMG_0870b.jpg


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhh ... will be very useful if it snows heavily again. Holly looks unimpressed though!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

She wanted pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Neither seem to be very impressed, and just stood still for ages!! It was like they had forgotten how to walk!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh I love it ... 

Holly don't be sad .. red shows off your amazing choccy colouring so much better than pink xxx

Bayley looks very proud .. in his winter gear


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Coming back from a walk will be a breeze with those.

I hate that we are approaching the rainy and snow seasons.

I hate wet muddy paws and Milly gets her belly covered too. I have the fun job as I take them out twice whilst hubby is at work and Monty will sneak off if he can as he hates having his paws dried.

Luckily I have stair gate in kitchen!!!

I take it there are made to allow to go poo and wee wees?


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Totally agree with you M & M's mummy, we dread the bad weather. Yes they have plenty of room for wees and poo's to come out


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

They're great - need one!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its Jennifersarah, from St Annes , I meant to look to order them myself, nothing worse than them beind soaked. Did you get them from her ebay site or contact her through here x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I ordered them through her ebay site but mentioned the Forum to her.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy has the red one but she looses her glegs in it and trips up so only realy good for on lead walks not so good for running about. but they do look cute.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

okay, so my pup is a little young (4 weeks! and dont even have it yet! LOL ) for one of these but they are fab and i want one! i have heard many a horror story of hours hairdrying after snow and these look like they will prevent that perfectly! as soon as you remember who makes them please shout!!! one question tho....do you get any strange looks? :behindsofa:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Rejess said:


> okay, so my pup is a little young (4 weeks! and dont even have it yet! LOL ) for one of these but they are fab and i want one! i have heard many a horror story of hours hairdrying after snow and these look like they will prevent that perfectly! as soon as you remember who makes them please shout!!! one question tho....do you get any strange looks? :behindsofa:




this was my girls in the snow last year, what is on their gegs is normaly also on their paws and they cant walk, but with the boots they can walk fine. sticking them in the bath and putting the shower head on the snow balls melts them far quicker than the hair dryer. 















[/


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejess, the coats were from ebay name: seaside 2307 the heading was Trouser Suit Luxury Waterproof Raincoat. They are very helpful people and so quick posting.
Our dogs were covered in those snow balls last year like Kendals dogs and we do not want to go through it again, it was not a nice experience trying to defrost them when we got home. I know their ankles and feet are going to still suffer but at least the rest of their bodies should be ok as they did tend to roll over and over in the snow


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Bayley and Holly look so bemused by the coats, this has to be one of my favourite ILMC site pictures ever posted. I bought a similar coat for Izzy last year but she ran around the garden like a lunatic until her legs came out into the body section and she fell over. I could never get the coat on her again, she was so cross about it.

Kendal what did you put on your girls' feet to stop the snow balls?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, this is quite a relevant thread all of a sudden as apparently sky news are saying that it could start snowing as early as next month!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

pawz rubber boots. they are fab but you need to keep ypu dogs nales short of they make holes in the boots. but out of the hole winter last year only Echo ripped one compleatly off and that wasnt till the end of a walk.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Bayley and Holly look so bemused by the coats, this has to be one of my favourite ILMC site pictures ever posted. I bought a similar coat for Izzy last year but she ran around the garden like a lunatic until her legs came out into the body section and she fell over. I could never get the coat on her again, she was so cross about it.
> 
> Kendal what did you put on your girls' feet to stop the snow balls?


Oh poor Izzy.....but that image made me laugh J xx :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

can i just say that bayley & holly look adorable! thank you for posting the pic. if you don't mind, please could you email that picture to me - [email protected]? we'll put it on our ebay shop as one of the images. our cockerpoos make great models! 

these coats will be brilliant for winter...& i'm still working on bringing girlier colours to our range.

they can wee & poo with the coats on - all the holes are in the right places!! haha.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/thedogcoatshop

there's lots of new pics of frank modelling coats - click the link above to get to our shop

BRING ON THAT SNOW! lots of love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh so cute! Thanks for putting the pictures up. Me and the boyfriend just had a few minutes giggling thinking about what Vincent will look like in one 

Jen - do you make any for growing puppies? Vincent will be able to go for walks mid October just in time for the bad weather... Anything adjustable? Thanks!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to dress my children up in winter suits like that in the stable yard...mind you they only had two trouser legs


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just looking for the wellie boots lol.  Bayley and Holly are looking in disgust at me


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Love the coats - but you definitely need wellies and woolly hats to complete the look. (Can you imagine trying to get them in their coats then 4 pairs of wellies... )


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

These coats are actually easy to put on as both Holly and Bayley go rigid when we put them on  i think if we had wellies they would just not walk and flop to the floor like our daughter used to when we put reins on her when she was a toddler.  Another thing on shopping list woolly hat he,he


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just shown my husband your photo his response was Oh my goodnes I dont think he'd (Wilf) playout. I bought just your normal covering the back coats last year and Wilf just stood in the house, I had to drag him out.... it really was nt any good for his street cred


----------

